# PES 2011 Online Problem



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe mir letztens das Spiel PES 2011 gekauft und wollte es nun Online spielen...also gehe auf Spiele-Lobby...er sagt Netzwerkumgebung wird überprüft.
Dann kommt jedes mal diese Fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab leider keine Ahnung was ich im Router einstellen muss und wollte deshalb mal fragen ob vllt. einer von euch Ahnung hat.
Als Router haben wir ein Arcor DSL WLan Modem 200 daheim stehen. Ich nutze allerdings kein Wlan.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Lord_GG


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Kennst du dich ein bisschen mit Port Forwading aus?
Schau mal in der Anleitung von PES auf den letzten Seiten von Online-Spielen stehen meist die benutzten Ports.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich die Einstellungen anschau, dann steht da, dass der UDP Port 5739 ist(standard).
Aber sorry mit Port Forwarding kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus.
Ich hab im Router schon geschaut was ich so einstellen kann...soll ich vllt. nen Screenshot von dem Menü machen??


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Hab eine Fritz Box, da ist es sehr einfach.
Evtl mal in der Bedienungsanleitung oder im Inet nach Port Forwarding für deinen Router schauen.
Musst einfach nur den 5739 UDP Port für deinen Rechner freigeben.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal das Bild


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich schau mal nach der Bedienungsanleitung^^


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal bei "NAT" oder Protokolle.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Ist das hier die Richtige Anleitung: Cerberus Helpdesk :: Support Center


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ist die richtige.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, geht nicht.


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Mach mal nen Screenshot, was du eingestellt hast.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Also bei NAT des:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in der Firewall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

Hmm.
Wüsste jetzt auch nicht, woran es noch liegen kann.
Hab auch mal was gelesen, das es mit manchen Routern einfach nicht geht, egal was man macht.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Tja dann hab ich halt Pech gehabt...
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer, der was weiß,
und wenn nicht dann spiel ich halt offline oder Ranglistenspiel(des geht ja).
Find ich aber sch...ade, dass es anscheinend nur mit manchen Routern geht.
Bei meinem Kumpel funzts wunderbar, der hat nichts im Router einstellen müssen.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## kress (3. Oktober 2010)

du kannst ja auch nochmal eine E-Mail an den Publisher senden, vielleicht haben die eine Lösung.


----------



## Lord_GG (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja die E-Mail ist raus...schauen wir mal was die sagen.


----------



## Lord_GG (7. Oktober 2010)

So gerade ist die E-Mail gekommen:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit dem Kundendienst von Konami in Verbindung gesetzt haben.
> 
> ...


Dann probier ich das Ganze doch mal aus und werde euch dann berichten!


EDIT:
Also ich hab mal alles bei mir ausprobiert und.............es geht NICHT!!!


----------



## Hubert-111 (7. Oktober 2010)

hi.. 

habe gleiches problem.. und gleiches modem..
hast du denen nochmal ne mail geschickt mit deinen ergebnissen?

viele Grüße


----------



## Lord_GG (7. Oktober 2010)

Noch nicht...mach ich vllt noch...


----------



## Hubert-111 (7. Oktober 2010)

ok,

wäre schön, wenn du die antwort.. sowie deine ergebnisse hier posten würdest 

viele Grüße


----------



## Lord_GG (9. Oktober 2010)

So die E-Mail ist gerade eben gesendet worden.
Hatte gestern leider keine Zeit mehr.
Hoffentlich können sie mir noch helfen.
Die Antwort poste ich natürlich hier


----------



## Lord_GG (11. Oktober 2010)

Hier die Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit dem Kundendienst von Konami in Verbindung gesetzt haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## kress (11. Oktober 2010)

Hm, wenn du nichts an deiner Windows-Firewall geändert hast und sie aktiv ist, kannst du dich selbst mal testweiße als DMZ-Server setzen.
Heißt das die Firewall des Routers für dich deaktiviert ist und keine Ports geblockt werden. Funktioniert es dann immer noch nicht, liegt es nicht an der Firewall.


----------



## Lord_GG (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich gemacht und es geht immer noch nicht.
Ich lass es jetzt einfach sein und spiel das Ranglisten-Spiel.
Muss reichen!
Trotzdem Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## cherakk (24. Oktober 2010)

Hat noch keiner eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden ? Habe genau den selben Router und das selbe Problem. Die vorgeschlagenen Lösungen haben auch bei mir nicht funktioniert. Gibt es da irgedwas Neues zu , ein Patch oder sowas der das Beheben soll ?
Wäre nämlich richtig bitter für mich, da ich mir das Spiel allein wegen der Meisterliga-Online gekauft habe.....


----------



## scooterone (25. Oktober 2010)

UPnP im router aktivieren. es sollte dann die ports dynamisch geöffnet werden


----------



## cherakk (25. Oktober 2010)

nope, funktioniert alles nicht. Ich verzweifel hier langsam, muss ich mir jetzt echt nen neues Modem/Router anschaffen um Meisterliga-Online zu zocken ?! Einfach nur schwach von Konami, nichtmal davor zu warnen das es mit bestimmten Routern nicht geht....

@Threadersteller: bist du mittlerweile schon weitergekommen bei dem Problem oder gehts noch immer nicht ?


----------



## Lord_GG (25. Oktober 2010)

Bin nicht weitergekommen...
Finds aber genau so behindert wie du, dass Konami nicht davor warnt...auf dem Spiel steht ja nur:
Online Spiele:
Internet-Breitbandverbindung (minimum 192kbit/s Upstream)


----------



## mab1972 (14. November 2010)

Es is zum kotzen das es konami es nicht gebacken krieg einen funktionierenden online-modus zu machen!!!
Hey pc-games redakteure ihr seid doch mindesten einmal jährlich(wegen des neuen pes teil´s) bei konami, könnt ihr sie darauf nicht mal ansprechen.
Ich mein anstatt mal wieder ´ne halbe stunde über die tollen neuen schatten an der linken unteren werbebande(oder ähnliches) zu plaudern!


----------

